# flats are biting



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

went out to a new lake with a friend got a map picked out a few spots and after a few hours of hard fishing i picked up this flat it bottom out my 50 lb scales got it on cut bait at around 12:00


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice fish!! Congrats!! I am interested in catching flats also. When you are looking at the map, what exactly are you looking for? Shallow spots, points, structure? Any input would be appreciated.


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish, I should be out, but i been scouting for geese the last few weeks, cant wait for Sept 1st.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ducky152000 said:


> Nice fish, I should be out, but i been scouting for geese the last few weeks, cant wait for Sept 1st.


Great Fish, and this sounds familiar Ducky. I have been doing the same


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations!
Looks like it is time to get a bigger scale:B


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> Great Fish, and this sounds familiar Ducky. I have been doing the same


Dude im pumped! Got a few spots loaded tons of bands! Good luck man.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ducky152000 said:


> Dude im pumped! Got a few spots loaded tons of bands! Good luck man.


Same here and mallards galore. I have been shooting my mossberg everyday..... im beginning to get impatient lol. Let me know if your ever over this way, we will have to get out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> Same here and mallards galore. I have been shooting my mossberg everyday..... im beginning to get impatient lol. Let me know if your ever over this way, we will have to get out
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sounds good, im sure you already no you cant kill mallards yet just teal, just wanted to make sure ya no. Good luck.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep just waiting for them to be in season. Found a good hog population too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

